# Zugriff auf Prozessdaten von SPS mit PC



## bischkul (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen CP 343-1 Advaced IT und möchten ihn mit dem PC verbinden, um auf die Prozessdaten von SPS zugreiffen und sie dann abspeichern zu können (z.B in einer Ecxel Tabelle). Frage an Sie, wie fuktioniert die Kommunikation überhaupt und was brauche ich alles dazu? gibt es irgedwelche Software (Schnittstelle) zwischen SPS und PC.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe!


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
aus deinem anderen Beitrag habe ich ersehen, dass du das richtige Stichwort (OPC) schon kennst.
Von Siemens gibt es für deine Kopplung SIMATIC-NET.
Diese Software würde den Kontakt zur SPS herstellen. Du müßtest dann "nur noch" ein Programm erstellen, dass den Transport nach Excel herstellt.

Falls du in deinem Projekt aber eventuell eine PC-gestützte Visualisierung am Start hast (z.B. WinCCFlexible-Runtime) dann könnte diese das auch übernehmen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2008)

Weitere interessante Suchbegriffe sind libnodave und ACCON-AGLink.


----------

